# Utes and unique ones - please share



## candycaine (Aug 19, 2009)

thought I'd start a thread about utes and unique done up ones if you have any pic's of yours please share with me. mines a 1997 VS Commador ute I actually bought it like this she's my Red Dirt Rumbler lol.


----------



## Barno111 (Aug 19, 2009)

75 cruiser ute. Working on Custom springs and suspenion set up at the moment!

when i brought it. But with new tyres and spotties









At Manar Park









Now. Rear ARB air locker, compressor, no sway bar, Brush bars, new 3inch exhaust. (pic is with sway bar on)


----------



## smacktart (Aug 19, 2009)

Mint cruiser that looks awesome lots of fun in the bush they are a bit light on the back but mint for drifting in dirt...... for the vs I hate it when people buy a car like that and turn it into a gay country ute if you wanna do that buy a 4wd don't wreck a holden....


----------



## candycaine (Aug 20, 2009)

lol each to there own I guess lol I bought it like that haha. I'm not one to just let it sit there and look pretty taken it around australia and back, off roading etc. cost me a fortune in repairs and buying it but I can say now its all fixed thank god too. I like it and thats all that matter's tehe can't all like the same things...

she's smooth to drive though very comfy and sounds great too lol. 

I like the off raoding shot mate and great looking ute.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 20, 2009)

I generally grunt like an ape and point at all the aerials when I pull up next to one of these utes at the lights, simply because it gives the neanderthal behind the wheel the complete irrates! ......I think I'd get a surprise actually seeing a female driving one of these things and would be lost for grunts (I mean words) 8) You're right, each to their own


----------



## Curly56 (Aug 20, 2009)

*My Truck*

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh39/56effie/F100015.jpg

This is my truck, a 1956 f100. Brought in from the states and is still LHD. Runs the original 272 V8 and 3 on the tree manual box.


----------



## Curly56 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just found out how to put pictures directly into post so here's a few more.


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a VS also... definately more comfortable than a cruiser.


----------



## PSimmo (Aug 20, 2009)

sweet old girl Curly


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 20, 2009)

Id rather know I can drive out the scrub & get it wet, muddy & make it home rather than being comfortable & stranded. Ill take a cruiser anyday.


----------



## candycaine (Aug 20, 2009)

lol love your old girl she's very nice mate. and I understand moosenoose tehe I get all .....when I see a done up ute with all its bits and bobs etc too but instead of always being the one in the other car I went and bought one lol more for the looks of "HOLY CRAP ITS A CHICK" lol and "WHAT THE" its all great for a laugh LMFAO


----------



## jungle_boy_86 (Aug 20, 2009)

*my ute!*

hmmm hope this works never posted a pic before!


----------



## chondrogreen (Aug 20, 2009)

A unique ute huh.


----------



## Curly56 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice chondrogreen


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

My Baby, I love her!

You can't beat the sounds, smell & sight of a classic Aussie V8


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn, I'm loving that F100 Curly, what a classic!


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a cracker Candy Caine, very nice mate


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2009)

here's my new toy i picked up last weekend. 97 model 75 series. The best part about it is what it cost which was *$6K!!!! Gordon FTW!!!*


----------



## snocodile (Aug 20, 2009)

chondrogreen that ute is totally sweet:shock:


----------



## jungle_boy_86 (Aug 20, 2009)

^^sweet ute mrmikk gotta love the classics


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Mate



jungle_boy_86 said:


> ^^sweet ute mrmikk gotta love the classics


----------



## Barno111 (Aug 20, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> here's my new toy i picked up last weekend. 97 model 75 series. The best part about it is what it cost which was *$6K!!!! Gordon FTW!!!*


 
Abit rough around the edges. But hay for 6 grand whos complaining. Wish mine was 6 grand. Picked mine up for 16grand but thats only cuz i brought it off my old man who just used it for driving around town. If was to sell it now i would still be looking for 20 to 24 for it becuase it only has 160k on the clock and turbo diesels are soo sort after! And comfort wise its not to bad. Seats arent the best but i will fix that with racing seats. Once i get the new suspension in she will ride nice. Longer wraps and mains on in the leaf packs help alot!


----------



## Mousie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet tonner mrmikk. Thats about the last decent thing holden made 

Not keen at all on all these utes done up with all the stuck on stuff. Weighs them down (as if commodores aren't slow enough!!) and makes the drivers look like wanna be's. One local **** even has a reversing beep attached to his bommadore ute..... dude its not a truck :shock:. He sure gets a lot of laughs - all AT him.

Each to their own.

Nice cruiser Barno111. Haven't been to Manar yet (on the list). How did you find it?? Do you know if you can take dogs??


----------



## snakey001 (Aug 20, 2009)

Especially with those stupid mud flaps off the back!!!!!!!


----------



## Neanderthal_Man (Aug 20, 2009)

this is mine 




sadly she is up for sale


----------



## Barno111 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mousie said:


> Nice cruiser Barno111. Haven't been to Manar yet (on the list). How did you find it?? Do you know if you can take dogs??


 
Cheers mate. I use to live out at Gayndah. so we use to live out there as kids 4x4ing and motoX riding on there tracks. man its good but its very rocky and dry, But thats just the area. The hard tracks are hard. Not to sure on the dogs but i think you can. Its mostly used by moto riders so most of the 4x4 tracks are abit over grown! But apart from that it has good facilities and plenty of fun things to do!


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

Very Nice, what kinda running gear you got going there?



Neanderthal_Man said:


> this is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Mouise, I like the old original look, GTS dash, steering wheel, about to install an original AM Air Chief radio into theold girl too. I figure I don't need a full on stereo, the 5.7 L chev makes enough sweet tunes to keep me happy



Mousie said:


> Sweet tonner mrmikk. Thats about the last decent thing holden made
> 
> Not keen at all on all these utes done up with all the stuck on stuff. Weighs them down (as if commodores aren't slow enough!!) and makes the drivers look like wanna be's. One local **** even has a reversing beep attached to his bommadore ute..... dude its not a truck :shock:. He sure gets a lot of laughs - all AT him.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

For sale Neanderthal? do tell!


----------



## celticskull (Aug 20, 2009)

this was my 1928 pick up
i still have it but its not a pick up anymore


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> My Baby, I love her!
> 
> You can't beat the sounds, smell & sight of a classic Aussie V8



Nice ute mrmikk.


----------



## Mousie (Aug 20, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Barno111;1514688]Cheers mate. I use to live out at Gayndah. so we use to live out there as kids 4x4ing and motoX riding on there tracks. man its good but its very rocky and dry, But thats just the area. The hard tracks are hard. Not to sure on the dogs but i think you can. Its mostly used by moto riders so most of the 4x4 tracks are abit over grown! But apart from that it has good facilities and plenty of fun things to do![/QUOTE]_

Cheers Barno. Tracks overgrown hey... Sounds like my kinda place. Everytime I go driving in the cruiser (he drinks - I get to drive!!) we tend to end up down overgrown tracks. They always look the most interesting! :lol:


----------



## syxxx (Aug 20, 2009)

*My Ute*

This is my baby works during the week and plays on the weekends. Can't go wrong when she pays for herself.


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Mate



Australis said:


> Nice ute mrmikk.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2009)

Barno111 said:


> Abit rough around the edges. But hay for 6 grand whos complaining. Wish mine was 6 grand. Picked mine up for 16grand but thats only cuz i brought it off my old man who just used it for driving around town. If was to sell it now i would still be looking for 20 to 24 for it becuase it only has 160k on the clock and turbo diesels are soo sort after! And comfort wise its not to bad. Seats arent the best but i will fix that with racing seats. Once i get the new suspension in she will ride nice. Longer wraps and mains on in the leaf packs help alot!



This one is going to be a genuine bush basher so looks don't matter even a littlebit. I'm moving next year out to remote arnhem land and i need a 4wd to go hunting and fishing and to get home lol and i couldn't think of a better car to do than one of these cruisers. It's got 190k on the clock, all suspension conponents were replaced last year (springs, hubs, shocks and bushes) a little bit of rust fixed up... the only way i recon it could be better was if it was turbo. But i think it will suit me just fine.

Will test it out on saturday, going on it's first hunting trip, I'll let you homies kmow how she goes.


----------



## candycaine (Aug 20, 2009)

nice utes guys lol. so sad no one like's mine though lol. we've made the mud flaps shorter, so there not draging on the road. not much we can do with the big RED DIRT RUMBLER down the sides and those spotties, but she does run smooth, she's not slow ether pic's up pretty quick at the lights tehe. and she's fitted out with cd player, cb radio, its got a new off roading cb antanna. I live in darwin so you might see me getting around up there. but in saying this there are 3 other cars similar to mine now. copy cats..

I payed $7500 for it last year but have forked out a crap load to get things fixed not the best choice buying it at the time. but she's fixed now. mighyt sell it latter not sure yet but I think if I did I might get red dirt rumbler removed for sure and the spotties replaced.


----------



## Curly56 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Nice ute*

Hey candycaine there is nothing wrong with your ute, quite the opposit, it is a nice little unit.
Chicks who have uts are cool, enjoy.


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with your ute at all CandyCaine, looks damn great!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 21, 2009)

i love utes like yours canycaine, all it needs now are a heap of stickers and you'll have yourself a true feral ute :lol:

mrmikk that ute is awesome, best i've seen on here yet, also nothing better then an old holden


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a Holden Maloo UTE which I have used for a promotional roadshow which is part of my job for Bundy Rum...... The Sound System & TV hook up are simply out of this world !!!!


----------



## Curly56 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice ute ninjajoe but where is all the complimentary product :?


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Aug 21, 2009)

Feral utes...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:evil:. Sorry candy caine!! This isn't directed at you but Feral Utes in general.. I'm not entirely sure what the massive mudflaps do ro the multiple antennas?? I saw one that really made me angry on the way home from work yesterday.. one the left mudflap it had "road" and on the right it has "train"! I am not eniterly sure how a ute is a road train or as for the "runs on rum" stickers how a car runs on rum?? lol so silly if you wanna drive a truck... buy a truck! I'll let your ute slip through as it dosen't have a ridiculously oversized Mack Truck bullbar lol.


----------



## ravan (Aug 21, 2009)

celticskull said:


> this was my 1928 pick up
> i still have it but its not a pick up anymore



thats so cute! i love it!


----------



## candycaine (Aug 22, 2009)

lol thanx guys.

2 of the antanna's on mine I have no idea what there for, think one is radio but the other has no purpose lol. the cb is so awsome so funny when you truckers on the air and its like they are oblivious to the world or anyone else hearing what there harping on about. can get abit rude at time though haha. I do say the cb did actually come in handy on my trip to brisbane from Darwin a couple of times though. 

gosh I love the bundy rum ute ...muhf muhf muhf


----------



## candycaine (Aug 22, 2009)

I love the old holden ute too mrmikk very nice, i wanted one of them but my hubby said no...so sad. mainly because fuel is exspensive and the cost of them but hate it when he puts his foot down. takes all the fun out of things. then again he was interested in red dirt rumber lol


----------



## Neanderthal_Man (Aug 22, 2009)

mrmikk said:


> Very Nice, what kinda running gear you got going there?


 injected 5 litre auto
asking $13000
some more pics


----------



## steelvan (Aug 22, 2009)

*my baby*

my 04 vyII s pack, use it for work and play and love it when guys do a double take when they see a chick driving, makes me laugh


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

I like the outback ute look like CandyCaine has going with hers, big mud flaps, spottties, it looks good!


----------

